# I'm Looking For A Brown Leather Strap For A Spaceman Audieuse



## Characters

Hi guys,

Is there someone out there that has a leather strap for a Spaceman Audacieuse? I've got one with a brown dial, so I'd like to have a brown strap. I have now a metal strap which is fantastic, but I'd like to own a leather strap just in case.

Regards,

Â®enÃ©


----------



## PhilM

Hi Rene, Welcome to the







forum. To be honest I think your going to have a hard time trying to find an original strap. I know Andy (Foztex) has got a couple of these, 3 in fact but I believe he got all of his with the correct straps









You might want to look at trying to get a standard strap for it









BTW what size is the lugs, as you might be able to a brown leather strap from our host


----------



## jasonm

The lug width is something like 35mm Phil









Very specific to the watch...


----------



## PhilM

35mm looks like a side of a cow is needed, unless you go down the custom route


----------



## Characters

Hi Phil,

I know it will be a hell of a job to get some. I can buy a blue and/or red pair, but that's not my kinda cookie.

The lugs pretty big. I think Jason's right. There are a lot of Audacieuse's out there with the 'wrong' straps on, IMHO. I think if you paid the money go get an original, you should treat it in the best way. An original strap would be that measure for me.

Please keep me in mind, whenever you might run into one.

Thanks for welcoming me.









Â®enÃ©

Links removed as per forum rules

Â®


----------



## foztex

Welcome Rene,

'tis true I have a few Spacemen. the original straps are really cheap, in fact they look like some cardboard/vinyl hybrid and they dont last long.

Strap width is 38mm at the head with 20mm lugs.

Personally I would go for a bracelet, but NOS are rare as hell and cost almost as much as the watches, I've recently picked up one of the Tokyo Bay spacemen purely to use the bracelet (paid 49 $US ) its not the same constant taper as the real thing but tapers quite far to 16mm parallel section, the lug width is 24 but i will grind it and the head end width is 35 but looks fine.

your other option would be to get the red strap you've found and use leather dye (get it from shoe shops).

good luck

Andy


----------



## Characters

Hi Andy,

Sorry, I missed your reply. The straps from the Oval Spaceman are crappy. They say they break very fast. The straps from the Audacieuse are leather and should be strong.

It's not a bad idea to buy the Tokyo Bay spaceman. If the strap fits it's at least a good option just in case my bracelet gets damaged.

I'm not so sure about the leather dye. My wife sometimes has her shoes painted black and than has also black feet when wearing them.

I think I will buy the leather straps and perhaps in the future use it for trading.

Regards,

Â®enÃ©


----------



## foztex

Characters said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> Sorry, I missed your reply. The straps from the Oval Spaceman are crappy. They say they break very fast. The straps from the Audacieuse are leather and should be strong.
> 
> It's not a bad idea to buy the Tokyo Bay spaceman. If the strap fits it's at least a good option just in case my bracelet gets damaged.
> 
> I'm not so sure about the leather dye. My wife sometimes has her shoes painted black and than has also black feet when wearing them.
> 
> I think I will buy the leather straps and perhaps in the future use it for trading.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Â®enÃ©


Hiya RenÃ©

It was the Audacieuse straps I was on about, they tend to break at the lug end and are very thin low quality leather (if they are leather).

the leather dye should work ok as long as you use a good quality spirit (as opposed to water) based one and do not get the strap wet whilst wearing it and of course only apply it to the outside of the strap









good luck with your search

Andy


----------



## Carrosa1mx

RenÃ© Did you ever find the leather strap for the Spaceman watch?


----------

